# Funny Photos



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well for those who have not figured it out yet.... I like good laugh. I also enjoy a good picture. So it stands to reason that I like funny pictures! Don's post got me thinking. Lets see what you got. Here is one that made me chuckle recently.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Who is it!?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Really Matt? You of all people should know. He is a legend...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh its one of the knobs out of the rolling stones!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Mr. Richards will outlive all humans at the coming of the apocalypse, mainly because he has been a zombie for the last 40 years. But he can play a mean guitar, some zombies have talent, look at Willie Nelson, I love the guy but how has he kept it together for so long?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lots of "medacine"?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Medicine indeed, but with Willie its organic, Keith is like a chem lab gone wrong!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I mean come on, the guy was shooting up into the corner of his eyes cuz " It was closer to me brain"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In that case he should have used it as a suppository


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> In that case he should have used it as a suppository


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAH! Everything about suppositories are funny........... Until the doctor tells you where to put it!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't know!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I wouldn't know!


 Judging from the emoticon you used I some how doubt that sir !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I don't, use to do part time work while at collage for a pharmaceutical packing and supply company.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't have to explain to us.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not I'm telling you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> No I don't, use to do part time work while at collage for a pharmaceutical packing and supply company.


So you just could not help but sticking one up there? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

NO!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL This is beginning to remind me of a line from Hamlet.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hamlet 2 maybe.....


----------

